# help with seagate hdd ST2000DL003



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

hello all I have a new ST2000DL003 segate 2tb harddrive. Was noticing Ross Walker was saying something about the WD 2tb green drives needing certain settings dealing with park to ensure the machine would soft reboot correctly all the time. Is this the same for the seagate drives? if so What does one use to make those settings and how is it accomplished?


any way get back to me.


regards

jack


----------



## dwit (May 5, 2004)

JACKASTOR said:


> hello all I have a new ST2000DL003 segate 2tb harddrive. Was noticing Ross Walker was saying something about the WD 2tb green drives needing certain settings dealing with park to ensure the machine would soft reboot correctly all the time. Is this the same for the seagate drives? if so What does one use to make those settings and how is it accomplished?
> 
> any way get back to me.
> 
> ...


That only pertains to WD drives, afaik. The utility to make the adjustment on WD drives seems to only recognize WD drives. Have never read about another brand needing or utilizing adjustment to "idle timing", especially in the context of Tivo.

Coincidentally, barely 5 minutes ago was practicing with the utility(wdidle3) for preparing to upgrade a WD 2TB.

Just did my second upgrade on a 2TB Hitachi. Didn't worry about it for a second.

ps: On some brands of drives it is also possible to adjust the "acoustic", but again, not possible a recent Seagates, afaik.


----------



## JACKASTOR (May 26, 2011)

dwit said:


> That only pertains to WD drives, afaik. The utility to make the adjustment on WD drives seems to only recognize WD drives. Have never read about another brand needing or utilizing adjustment to "idle timing", especially in the context of Tivo.
> 
> Coincidentally, barely 5 minutes ago was practicing with the utility(wdidle3) for preparing to upgrade a WD 2TB.
> 
> ...


Ok. Was not sure although I have heard very good things about the seagate. But it was the 69 dollar cost that prompted me to buy it. Installed and working great so far. I had the TiVo s2 and had updated the drive for that using instacake wd 500 gb drive. Spare I had. So when I saw Ross walkers comment I thought I should ask. Plus I could not find a similar util for seagate! Btw a very quiet drive


----------

